# Difference between Beneficial Fibre and Crude Fibre?



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been wanting to switch over to the adult Oxbow pellets, with nutritional values of:
Fibre Protein Calcium
Bunny Basics T (Adult Rabbits) 25-28% 14% 0.35-0.8%

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/rabbitfood.asp

From Burgess Excel Supa rabbit, which is the number one Veterinary Recommended rabbit food in the UK, but I couldn't understand why, as Oxbow has a higher fibre content and lower protein- or so I thought. Now I have found out that the protein has changed in the adult nugget to 13%. 
And now I have found out that not only do they have crude fibre, but that have between 35-39% of Beneficial fibre in addition. What is the difference between crude fibre and beneficial fibre? Do the combined values of 19% crude fibre, and 39% beneficial fibre of the Adult pellet, outweight a value of about 26% just crude fibre?

I am second guessing switching brands now, after seeing that.
This is the website with the nutritional values on:

http://www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/products/rabbit/burgess-excel---adult-rabbit.html

Thanks for any advice

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

:bump


----------



## tamsin (Apr 29, 2010)

Beneficial fibre is excels marketing term for something relating to the difference between digestible and indigestible fibre - nope I can't make sense of it either. You don't add them two fibres together though (as far as I understand). 

I'd ignore it and just compare the crude fibre on both product - Oxbow wins. It can be harder to get hold of though. Supreme Science is another option and IMO better than Excel.

Excel is very in to marketing so I would ignore claims of being the number 1 recommended. Most promoted doesn't mean best.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Tamsin:biggrin2:

Yeah, I have posted in a few threads about wanting to switch off Excel, because it didn't seem that fantastic, and how I couldn't understand why it was the UK no.1?

So it's the crude fibre I should be looking at? 
Protein is lower than Oxbow, just (by 1%!).

If my buns (especially Benji) devoured hay then this wouldn't be an issue to me, but as Benji specifically has decided that hay is not his favourite, and will only eat it grudgingly, then a high-fibre pellet is really what I need.



Jen


----------



## pamnock (Apr 29, 2010)

*tamsin wrote: *


> Beneficial fibre is excels marketing term for something relating to the difference between digestible and indigestible fibre - nope I can't make sense of it either. You don't add them two fibres together though (as far as I understand).



I agree that this is simply a marketing ploy.

Both indigestible and "digestible" fiber are just as important and "beneficial".


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *tamsin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Beneficial fibre is excels marketing term for something relating to the difference between digestible and indigestible fibre - nope I can't make sense of it either. You don't add them two fibres together though (as far as I understand).
> ...



Humph :grumpy

Not that pleased with Excel at the moment. If I was a bunny I'd be flicking my feet back at them as I flounced in the opposite direction right about now.

So crude fibre is the most important? 

So that 39% quoted, is NOT the overall fibre content? And oxbow's 25% (ish) of crude fibre is more important?

Jen


----------



## akane (Apr 30, 2010)

My guess would be the "beneficial" fiber is a percentage of the crude fiber. So if you have 19% crude and 39% beneficial you still have 19% fiber. Just 39% of the 19% is digestible or whatever beneficial actually means. It seems to be a made up term for some type of fiber in the all inclusive crude fiber category.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 30, 2010)

*akane wrote: *


> My guess would be the "beneficial" fiber is a percentage of the crude fiber. So if you have 19% crude and 39% beneficial you still have 19% fiber. Just 39% of the 19% is digestible or whatever beneficial actually means. It seems to be a made up term for some type of fiber in the all inclusive crude fiber category.


This sounds to me the most plausible explanation. I had been wondering the same for a while. I didn't find the Excel all that great fed alone but would add it to a mix. I was given loads of freebies so I had to use it up


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 1, 2010)

To be honest, pellets make up such a small proportion of their diet, so hopefully Excel will be okay for as long as this bag lasts. Then I think I'll switch to oxbow. I don't think it will make too much of a difference, but my bunnies deserve the 'best', and to me, oxbow seems 'better' than excel in most respects (although i do LOVE the oregano flavoured excel)

Jen

ETS- I haven't eaten it myself lol. I read it back and thought hmmm haha. I just love the idea of it.


----------



## tamsin (May 1, 2010)

Yep, when pellets are only a small portion it doesn't make much difference. You could balance it by feeding slightly less of the higher protein brand (or slightly more of the lower protein). Just monitor their health/weight and use that as your guide.


----------

